
How to Get Paid for Open Source - tosh
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-get-paid-for-open-source-6e13bb238a7f
======
jbpetersen
Spamming at least one private telegram channel for upvotes without
contributing anything.

------
lukex
very interesting approach to dual license based on use!

------
minkimd14
this is cool - i like the mission driven angle

